# Geco Swiss Ammo



## ProMultis (Mar 23, 2013)

I've used Geco Ammo in both 9mm and .45 ACP, and find it to be very high quality. Geco is made by the European conglomerate RUAG, which also makes RWS. I've read that the RWS bullets contain steel, but the Geco ammo I've shot so far, does not (I've confirmed this by doing the 'magnet test').

I recently received an order of 9mm ammo of Geco however, and it appears to contain steel (it's highly magnetic). I wrote to the merchant (who responded to me very promptly!), and told me that the bullet was a Tombac metal. The packaging contains a lead warning, so my guess is that the bullet also contains lead. My concern was two-fold: 1) if the bullet contains steel, the bullet will spark when it hits the backstop of my indoor range (I only shoot indoors); 2) it will do damage to my barrel. I was assured by the merchant that the bullets were designed for use by the Swiss military, and were specifically designed to *NOT* do damage to handgun barrels.

Can anyone enlighten me? As I said earlier, I've used Geco quite a bit, and find it to be very high quality, very accurate, and very clean firing. The Geco I've used in the past is even certified for use by IPSC, which adds a degree of bona fides (IMO). The Geco ammo I've shot up to now was manufactured in Hungary, whereas this ammo is manufactured in Switzerland.

My question is: is anyone familiar with Tombac? And, has anyone used this ammo? A wiki search indicates that Tombac is a brass/copper alloy, and is generally a softer metal. Softer is better, true, but if the bullet is magnetic, it must still contain steel...right?

regards
Jim, VA


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought a box of the Geco 9mm about two or three months ago, and it shot very well and clean. I don't know about the other brand called Tombac. Never seen any before.


----------

